# Worst nut job I've ever went to quote



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2011)

A friend called late this afternoon and told me about a guy wanting around 15 cord of wood cut, the land owner would furnish the timber, all we had to do is stack it up in the wood lot, with him furnishing the fence post to use for stacking. I leave where we were working and take the oldest son with me. Know the place, it has been empty for a while but a retired couple from out of state had bought it.
I pull in, truck is loaded with firewood, I myself to the gentleman, tell him we are in the firewood business and we had "heard" he was looking for someone to cut firewood for him. 
I tell him if he furnishes the wood, and he wants 16" wood, stacked between post, that we'll so it for 125.00 a cord and pile all the small limbs and debris, pushing it up with our tractor.
He explains he is a retired college professor, blah, blah, blah, tell him I've got a Criminal Justice Degree with and Associates in Military History/ROTC.

Then the fun starts, he tells me the price is ok for the "timber harvesting" he wants done. When could we get started? I tell him we could work him in within a couple of weeks but could come one day and knock out four or five cord so he would have wood, I tell him I invoice and payment is due the same day the wood is cut and stacked. I assure him he can measure our cords and they will exceed the legal definition by a minimum of 10% and offer a list of references. 

This guy then proceeds to tell me that he will not pay until he has burned the wood. That is the only way to assure it is a quality product. My son is giving me the "look", waiting on me to flip out.lol

I just told him that around here that is not the way it works, payment is due upon receipt of goods, period. I say if you can't pay for the 15 cord all at once you can call and we will keep you in wood, if you just need one, two or three at a time no big deal, lots of customers operate that way. Nope he doesn't pay until he burns it. I tell him I'm not his guy, gave him my flyer with references and phone number and tell him if he changes his mind we'd like to have his business.

I leave trying to make it to the local parts store before it closes. Need a couple hydro filters, I start telling the owner about the conversation, it just so happened his son had got involved with the guy, cut three cord, stacked , measured out between fence post. The owner tells him it's a nice cord, he tells the 17 year old kid three cord is actually one. Apparently the kid also thought he would be paid when he cut the wood. The dad/owner of the parts shop was hot as a fire cracker, when he closed his first stop was to see the professor and measure the wood that was already cut and tell him he wanted paid immediately.
Can't wait until he opens at 8:00am in the morning to see how it turned out.
What a nut, where in the hell do you get people to cut wood and wait for payment until you burn it. Is this some kind of city deal, maybe something done up North?
This cat regardless of his educational back ground, might freeze to death this winter. Around here you pay when the wood is delivered. World is full of all kinds.lol This is one of the weirdest deals I've ever been offered. You can bet your hiney if he calls me to do his wood cutting,, it's going to be cash in hand for say three cord before the saws are fired up, when those three are cut , it will have to be cash in hand for the next three. I'm not into the five year 0% interest wood plan.lol


----------



## camr (Dec 29, 2011)

Some people are...uh.......different. You did good by not being sucked into his silliness. If it's something I do in my shop, the goods don't leave until they are paid for. If I'm doing something on site, the cash is in my pocket before the job starts. No exceptions. Don't like the terms? Find somebody else to do the job.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd be stacking it right next to his house, then lighting it up to "see if it will burn"....

I must say that's a new one for me, just how long were you supposed to wait for the wood to season? lol


----------



## AndyB89 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have never seen a deal like that! Normally up here in NY they pay sometimes before wood is even dropped...


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just went to the grocery store and at the checkout I told them "I'm not paying for this until I eat it!" They told me that was AOK with them, just stop back by when you're ready.


----------



## chucker (Dec 29, 2011)

totally off beat ! even for us jackpine savages of the boreal, north woods to say the least... always payment on delivery! always.... simple one finger salute and a stay warm. lol


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2011)

He has enough standing dead white/red oak's in about a 25 acre wood lot to come up with enough seasoned wood to fulfill his request. It would be a simple job, I've just got to have cash in hand at the end of the day.


----------



## 1project2many (Dec 29, 2011)

> What a nut, where in the hell do you get people to cut wood and wait for payment until you burn it.



Doesn't work with any other fuel so why wood??? Being a college professor he's probably familiar with schools charging for an education before it's given and the subsequent "no return" policy if ya find out the education wasn't worth the $$. At least with firewood there's a substantial exchange.



> Is this some kind of city deal, maybe something done up North?


Not in any "up North" I've ever been to. Unless you've got a payment arrangement or know a guy real well, you call for wood you'd better have payment ready when it's delivered.

Although it wouldn't be right, I can at least see the reasoning if you're supplying the wood. But it's his wood, so what could you possibly change by applying a saw and splitter??? Hmm... Maybe tell him it's ok to pay after burning the wood so long as he's burning it in your stove. That way he has a controlled environment to burn in.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! that is out there. I wouldn't even quote a price or accept the job if he calls back. sounds like your stepping into a mine field of trouble

Nothing lower than what he did to the kid though. Take a kid actually willing to work for cash and do that? Let us know what happens there.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Nothing lower than what he did to the kid though. Take a kid actually willing to work for cash and do that? Let us know what happens there.



That's the real kicker. To me that's worse than asking for pay-as-you-burn. To be avoided at all costs, IMO.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Is this some kind of city deal, maybe something done up North?



Yeah, but only for two species -- electric wood and natural gas wood. Those have meters to measure the number of cords used.

Depending on your arrangements, might have a week or four to pay for cords of fuel oil or propane, but you'll pay a bit more for the privilege.

If I was selling wood to someone I didn't know, it would be cash in hand before the unloading begins.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 29, 2011)

About the only place that would be normal is in a restaurant. And it's his wood! Just a nut job, forget him, you wasted enough time over it.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 29, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Yeah, but only for two species -- electric wood and natural gas wood. Those have meters to measure the number of cords used.



Hey now, there's an idea for all you would-be inventors out there - the patented Wood Meter!


----------



## computeruser (Dec 29, 2011)

People like that need to be avoided, but if that is not possible, they need to be sued. His cost for litigation will surely be greater than the cost to pay up-front as he should have done. And the aggrieved wood cutter/seller can, if nothing else, get the satisfaction of knowing that the seller regained control in the situation and forced the a-hole to part with his cash on the seller's terms by having to retain counsel, defend a suit, etc.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 29, 2011)

> About the only place that would be normal is in a restaurant.



I've seen more then one company in more then one restaurant over the years getting a check or cash at the time they deliver the food.

Makes me think they're not an industry that operates on a lot of credit :biggrin:

If it was me and knowing I'm only delivering about a month supply at a time to a restaurant, I might be as generous as offering a legitimate (i.e. not tax dodging) cash discount -- say 5% off for cash, then 2/10 net 30 (means 2% discount if paid within 10 days).


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 29, 2011)

Eh... Must be from California or Colorado...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 29, 2011)

branchbuzzer said:


> Hey now, there's an idea for all you would-be inventors out there - the patented Wood Meter!



Lessee now, how can we work this...

Mebbe a self-checkout style system, that weighs wood as it's placed in the burner: ( picked a heavy green stick? too bad for you! )

"Unexpected wood in the burning area."

"Please wait for assistance..." ( ha, yeah I'll be _right_ over..." )

"Insert cash, or select payment type. Use pinpad to complete transaction."


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2011)

Hedge it on the spot, California transplants.


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, you know, some people will just try to get as far as they can with everybody. Anybody trying to pull that line on a wood seller is up to no good, and the deal with the kid confirms it. The wood is burned, when, in a year? Fifteen cords? No, no, no, that stack only came out to ten cords when I burned it. And it didn't burn all that well, either, you must not have cut it right.

I'd say he's one to avoid.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Hedge it on the spot, California transplants.



Keep em! We don't want them back. :smile2: 

If he tried to run a game on a firewood cutter out here he wouldn't get any farther than he did with you. Damn shame the way he took advantage of that kid. I think I'd be looking into that.


----------



## millbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

Im not quite sure of the job you are explaining. Are you just cutting the wood into rounds 16" and stacking or are you splitting the rounds you cut and stacking either way $125 a cord sounds a little high.
Paying you when he burns the wood is bs


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... Must be from California or Colorado...:hmm3grin2orange:



Now, be nice. Or we'll start buying all our mis-fits one way bus tickets to Missouri. :hmm3grin2orange:

You're pretty close to right though. I wish you weren't.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2011)

millbilly said:


> Im not quite sure of the job you are explaining. Are you just cutting the wood into rounds 16" and stacking or are you splitting the rounds you cut and stacking either way $125 a cord sounds a little high.
> Paying you when he burns the wood is bs



3 rows of wood cut and split 4'+ high x 8' each pc of firewood is cut to 16" lenght before splitting. Total width of all three rows 48" x 4'6" tall x 8' long.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 29, 2011)

millbilly said:


> Im not quite sure of the job you are explaining. Are you just cutting the wood into rounds 16" and stacking or are you splitting the rounds you cut and stacking either way $125 a cord sounds a little high.
> Paying you when he burns the wood is bs



$125 for a cord cut split and stacked is completely reasonable... Any less, and your wasting your time...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Now, be nice. Or we'll start buying all our mis-fits one way bus tickets to Missouri. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You're pretty close to right though. I wish you weren't.



Sorry man... I doubt he's from your part of the state... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 30, 2011)

Indian,

Make sure to keep half a dozen cord of Popple and silver maple set aside for the jackass.
He WILL be calling within a week or two when it gets cold, because word gets around quick and nobody will be wanting to deal with the Jackass.

Get the CASH in hand before unloading the truck though.

I hope that kids Dad educates the dumbass. Keep us posted.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 30, 2011)

It's one thing to try to make a screwed up deal with a grown man. The business with the kid is another matter. If the kid thought he was getting paid and he didn't, and if he stacked three cords and the guy only wants to pay for one, then that's criminal. Perhaps there's a friendly constable who would be willing to visit the place and verify the quantity of wood so the kid can go to small claims with that deposition in his pocket. A local judge might decide to teach the professor a lesson. You can get by with being a jerk for longer in a city than you can in the country -- you make yourself unwelcome in one Starbucks, there's another one a block away. Not the same deal in a farm community. Bad idea to make enemies.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just want to know how the current administration passed this guy over for a cabinet position.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Most college professors = educated fools.


----------



## David (saltas) (Dec 30, 2011)

*Utlilities bill*

telephone
electricity
water
gas

We all get an account for these 90 days after we have started consuming
All of these are credit accounts and have lots of terms and conditions.

Petrol, diesel are cash up front and if the bowser is playing up you may have been sold some air and or water.....



Ok seriously now

The fool wants you to cut and stack his wood

He is wet hiring you and your saws to cut and stack his wood.

The quality of the wood is his business as he already owns the wood, he may pick the trees he wants to use.

The quality of the wood is only an issue if you are supplying wood to him


Indian springs you did the right thing, as for the BS with the 17 year old not your problem but don't be shy about letting folks around town know about it.


----------



## openloop (Dec 30, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> $125 for a cord cut split and stacked is completely reasonable... Any less, and your wasting your time...



Around here $140 or so will buy you a delivered and stacked cord of someone elses wood.


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 30, 2011)

openloop said:


> Around here $140 or so will buy you a delivered and stacked cord of someone elses wood.



Every area is different, and situations dictate. For me to sell wood, it's just as easy to cut mine and deliver as it would be for me to haul equipment to someone else's house, haul the wood up to the woodpile, and stack it. My price would probably be a little bit cheaper but not much.

Indiansprings, there's always guys like that, and I've just started laughing when it happens. I delivered round bales of hay a few years ago to a guy that didn't have a tractor. We rolled the bales off of the truck and as soon as they hit the ground he started trying to talk me down to $25, when we agreed on $30 over the phone. I got my $30 and left. A while later he called me and said his other supplier ran out and wanted hay. I told him $100 a bale. I heard from a friend that he was going to the auction that winter paying between $35 and $50, and having to haul them himself.

Word will get out, and that guy will either have a cold winter or learn how to do business quick.


----------



## FlyingB (Dec 30, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Most college professors = educated fools.



...Over-educated, under-worked, they feel underpaid and afraid. Ironic too that Mizzou spells it out for everyone in their reference material: G5450 Wood Fuel for Heating | University of Missouri Extension

He mustn't instruct there. Especially for the all the trouble with the lad. Here's his avenue to remuneration: 

"Missouri law requires that in the sale of firewood a bill of sale be provided showing the name and address of the purchaser and the seller and the cords or fractions of a cord involved in the sale." 

And, someone should remind him that pictures are worth a thousand words, and maybe several cords!


----------



## CTYank (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds here like the perfesser is a bit of a control freak. Out of his jurisdiction, though.

Waiting to hear how the kid's dad straightens him out on how business is transacted fairly. Hoping that he has some constable along to keep him from laying out the thief. (That's what he is.)

Bad news like this gets around real quick- it'll be cash in advance all around with this guy.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 30, 2011)

Indiansprings, let us know how the sit with the kid turns out. Were I in those shoes, I'd be filing a mechanics' lein on the wood he cut tomorrow morning down at the courthouse. While he doesn't own the wood, he does have a vested interest in it, and it might get Jack Wagon's attention.

BTW, you sure he's not an IL escapee? I'm thinking home in Chicago, work in Springfield, kinda like most of the better crooks in that state. Up here we call em FIPs ^^%$in Illinois People (not slamming the whole state, just those it fits.) Far too many of em own a sliver of our lakeshores up here.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 30, 2011)

*Details ?*

Details Indiansprings please : name, SS #, address, pics. There will be an AS who will want the job .

This has to be submitted to Darwin Award site.


----------



## 1project2many (Dec 30, 2011)

> telephone
> electricity
> water
> gas
> ...



Water is sometimes charged up front in rural areas when picked up in tanks. Gas / Propane is often charged "at time of delivery" in rural areas. My cell phone provider "precharges" for a month's service. Getting sufficient electricity delivered in handy storage containers is a bit tricky hence the monthly charges and "pay as you go" metering.

The question to me is what did that guy think he was buying??? He asked for labor, you (OP) quoted price on labor, then he wants to base payment on quality of materials, not quality of labor???

I once worked for a guy that "took back" some auto body repair work when the customer refused to pay part of a bill. This work was in addition to some insurance work. Most of the charge 
(about $400) was worked into the insurance bill but about $50 was left to cash and the customer felt he shouldn't pay anything. To my understanding everything had been discussed and OK'd up front so this was like renegotiating after the work was done. Car owner kept returning with "work quality" complaints as a justification for lack of payment. Eventually shop owner got pissed, said "You're right, I can't do it the way you want" and walked out to car with a small grinder. Took about 30 seconds to remove the paint and filler that had been used to hide several hail dents in the hood. While the car owner was tripping over his jaw the boss said "We're square now" and walked back inside.

Please keep us updated if you find out how the kid's dad responded. I might be tempted to bring over whole length logs and threaten to drop 'em then load up the splits to take back home if payment isn't forthcoming. "And I won't even charge ya for the cost of fuel or the labor to load 'em in my truck." Can't imagine Mr. Professor getting much sympathy trying to lodge a formal complaint about that one.


----------



## redneck51587 (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a guy call this summer for two full cords of wood. I delivered this fall when I had time and i was told to stack it in the garage in his racks. The racks did measure two full cords... And i had the cords stacked at home so I knew they were full. I collected earnest money on the first load and it took five more to fill his "two cords"!!! I kept telling him his two cords were full after the fourth pickup load and he said he wouldn't pay til the racks were full. I filled the racks just so I could actually get my money... Guy was a cop and i didn't want any trouble since its illegal to bootleg wood across county lines here where I live. Anyway... I noticed upon final delivery and payment he had a stack on the back porch and a rank in the back yard. Ugh... Lesson learned.


----------



## dumbarky (Dec 30, 2011)

*Hey Indiansprings isn't Missouri the show me state.*

I think I would have told him, "sir this is the show me state, you show me the money, I'll show you the cords". Nah you did the right thing. We have folks move in here from other parts of the Union, and I use that term loosely. They think us dumbarky's and can con us into doin all their underlings labor for little to nothing. They usually stick it to a few good hearted well meaning dumbarkys but in the long run their true colors show. Most of us now are pretty clanish when outa state' folk move in or back in as sometimes the case. They have to prove their worth somewhat before we wade out in the waters with them. Bad thing is it's not the poor ones that need the help that pull those stunts. It's usually the well funded, well educated ones with no honor. 

Dumbarky


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 30, 2011)

beings how your son noticed it was fishy, i applaud you for teaching him good. his wood??? and he's concerned about how it will burn and wont pay for the labor until after??? i would highly suggest stayin away from this crackpot as ya cant fix stupid.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2011)

howellhandmade said:


> It's one thing to try to make a screwed up deal with a grown man. The business with the kid is another matter. If the kid thought he was getting paid and he didn't, and if he stacked three cords and the guy only wants to pay for one, then that's criminal. Perhaps there's a friendly constable who would be willing to visit the place and verify the quantity of wood so the kid can go to small claims with that deposition in his pocket. A local judge might decide to teach the professor a lesson. You can get by with being a jerk for longer in a city than you can in the country -- you make yourself unwelcome in one Starbucks, there's another one a block away. Not the same deal in a farm community. Bad idea to make enemies.



Well said.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 30, 2011)

> $125 for a cord cut split and stacked is completely reasonable... Any less, and your wasting your time...
> 
> ...
> Around here $140 or so will buy you a delivered and stacked cord of someone elses wood.



That's still close the same price -- seems like in the lower price areas standing wood goes for $10-15/cord...which is what the homeowner is providing. 

Yeah, there's some offsetting stuff. You don't have to truck, dump, reload, and truck again the wood -- maybe that's $20/cord savings. But you do have to haul your splitters, and you're away from your shop if there's a mechanical issue, so maybe that's a $5/cord additional cost. We still end up darn close to $125/cord to turn standing timber into split, stacked firewood.

Wood in the woods is not a major cost component of firewood. It's turning it into firewood at the place it'll be burned that's costly and where the value comes from.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 30, 2011)

Dang Indian, he's somethin else aint he? Thats funny. I hate it for the dude when that boy's daddy shows up. He's liable to get his arse whooped lol. Ya just dont mess with peoples kids.......:angry2:


----------



## zogger (Dec 30, 2011)

Nutjob

The worst part isn't the wood, it is far to many WAY overpaid urban nutjobs go to rural areas and drive the price of rural land up real high, then they drive up the local property taxes to the point the locals who have been there for generations can't hardly afford to live there.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 30, 2011)

I plan on stopping in by the parts store on Monday and finding out the outcome. I'll give an update, Mr. SoCal professor may get a rude awakening. I won't say we're as rural/ clanish as some parts of WV, but it is definetly a clanish area, your either born here and one of us or an outsider no matter how long you've lived here. I'll bet the boy gets his money one way or another. Rural justice can be a beech, it's a well know fact/story that a real religious guy caught a man in bed with his wife. Instead of killing him like I would have, he made him crawl around the yard naked on all fours, making him eat every pile of dog chit in the yard. It's a fact you can ask the man that was the offender about it today and he'll tell you it was the best tasting dog chit he's ever eat, better than eating the #4's out of a 12 gauge.lol


----------



## Bucko (Dec 30, 2011)

redneck51587 said:


> I had a guy call this summer for two full cords of wood. I delivered this fall when I had time and i was told to stack it in the garage in his racks. The racks did measure two full cords... And i had the cords stacked at home so I knew they were full. I collected earnest money on the first load and it took five more to fill his "two cords"!!! I kept telling him his two cords were full after the fourth pickup load and he said he wouldn't pay til the racks were full. I filled the racks just so I could actually get my money... Guy was a cop and i didn't want any trouble since its illegal to bootleg wood across county lines here where I live. Anyway... I noticed upon final delivery and payment he had a stack on the back porch and a rank in the back yard. Ugh... Lesson learned.



I just got taken the same way. I made a fifty mile delivery(no extra charge) because I was gonna be in the area anyway. I dumped on the driveway and drove off at the customer request. I dont get a lot of those. Three hours later i get a call and they guy claims I shorted him. I ask him how much and apologize and then assure him Im on my way back. He asks for an email address so he can send a picture of his rack. Well imagine that, the rack is barely half full. I dump on the driveway again and drive away with fingers crossed. word of mouth is my advertisement. This time I took my lick.


----------



## flyboy553 (Dec 30, 2011)

Indian, did you conspire with Avalancher on this?? Sounds like a thing that would happen to him, not you! :hmm3grin2orange:

Back when I installed septic systems, i was about to install one for a homeowner when he asked when payment was expected. I told him If the backhoe is back on the lowboy, payment is already late!

Ted


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 30, 2011)

zogger said:


> Nutjob
> 
> The worst part isn't the wood, it is far to many WAY overpaid urban nutjobs go to rural areas and drive the price of rural land up real high, then they drive up the local property taxes to the point the locals who have been there for generations can't hardly afford to live there.



Then they try to tell YOU, HOW and WHEN to do your work.

I'll relate a story a lot of you will like. We had a guy move out here and bought a little piece(5 acres) of woods ground with a house in the middle of it. Little creek running through it and bordered 3 different farmers ground. Immediately started complaining about farmer spreading manure and the smell. farmer tried to work with the guy and didn't spread near him but then it was the smell from his feedlot. went to the police on them for working after 11:00 PM in the fields as it was "bothering" his sleep time. 

He was a BIG time nature guy and said runoff was effecting his sanctuary and was getting the water tested. said the animals were being effected and his trees were showing signs of damage. Needless to say, things at the local coffeshop (farmer gathering point) were getting heated. This went on for 2 years and the only relief was the yearly month vacation he took in the spring.

the 3rd year he went on vacation, "somehow" over 25 ground moles, 5 Beaver, 12 ground hogs and 10 racoons "relocated" to his property. When he came back his property looked like a war zone with trees down everywhere and a minefield of a yard. He moved out after that brush with "nature." Don't mess with farmers.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 30, 2011)

Post the dudes phone number with his name...I'd bet a few call him to educate the misguided...as far as I can tell he's a thief....if I was that boy's dad ...I'd pay my son and then go over to work out the debt repayment with the thief.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 30, 2011)

Nut job, probably way liberal. The guy has been in the education system way too long...


----------



## chucker (Dec 30, 2011)

so does the term "EDUCATED IDIOT" fill this bill? lol


----------



## greendohn (Dec 30, 2011)

Beating the kid out of his money makes the professor a thief. I cut and split fire wood for a farmers' wife when I was in school one weekend. She didn't get off the tractor except to run the splitter. I did the rigging, the brushing, cutting and played "pack mule" on every piece of wood. When all was finished Sunday after noon, I ask if she could pay me in cash, if not all she owed me at least in part, so I could gas up my car and grab a bite to eat on the way home, I was BROKE. She says to me, some what indignant, " I haven't sold the wood yet, you don't get payed untill the wood sells". :mad2: I tried to explain to her I was broke and didn't realize were partners, thought I was just working as mindless labor and need my money. She sent her husband out, he paid me $40.00 !!! for two days hard labor..never again,,lesson learned .


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 30, 2011)

Check the Commies car for Obama stickers before you do the next quote!


----------



## stihlrookie (Dec 30, 2011)

*You take pictures*



redneck51587 said:


> I had a guy call this summer for two full cords of wood. I delivered this fall when I had time and i was told to stack it in the garage in his racks. The racks did measure two full cords... And i had the cords stacked at home so I knew they were full. I collected earnest money on the first load and it took five more to fill his "two cords"!!! I kept telling him his two cords were full after the fourth pickup load and he said he wouldn't pay til the racks were full. I filled the racks just so I could actually get my money... Guy was a cop and i didn't want any trouble since its illegal to bootleg wood across county lines here where I live. Anyway... I noticed upon final delivery and payment he had a stack on the back porch and a rank in the back yard. Ugh... Lesson learned.





Bucko said:


> I just got taken the same way. I made a fifty mile delivery(no extra charge) because I was gonna be in the area anyway. I dumped on the driveway and drove off at the customer request. I dont get a lot of those. Three hours later i get a call and they guy claims I shorted him. I ask him how much and apologize and then assure him Im on my way back. He asks for an email address so he can send a picture of his rack. Well imagine that, the rack is barely half full. I dump on the driveway again and drive away with fingers crossed. word of mouth is my advertisement. This time I took my lick.



I take pictures of my load, the area the wood is being unloaded at, my truck when empty and the area the wood went too. I try to get the picture of my empty truck and the stack in the same picture. Cheap and effective safeguard against he said she said stuff. I also openly carry a pistol on my hip when delivering. I have yet to have any payment issues, folks usually want to pay right up front for me.


----------



## borat (Dec 30, 2011)

I liked the prof's economic model so much I thought I'd give it a try. 

Filled up my pickup and told the service station manager that I'd be back to pay as soon as I burned off that tank of fuel. He was not receptive to the idea. Go figure? 

I'd say the prof is off his rocker. Maybe a piece of cord wood upside the head will get him thinking straight. 

With regards to screwing the kid around, I'd be loading up the wood the kid cut and hold it hostage until payment is made or sell it off to recover my expenses.


----------



## Woodomaker (Dec 30, 2011)

The guy seems to be used to nat'l gas ........burn for one month....pay next month...
I would consider cutting 3 cords......leave one;( take "home" two for collateral.)...he pays.....cut another......he pays......then if he no pays.......keep the two....if he would agree to that in writing....just sayin....


----------



## CTYank (Dec 30, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Nut job, probably way liberal. The guy has been in the education system way too long...



Silly assumption. Could easily be another form of Abramoff, Newt, Cheney, and the list goes on.
Get real. Theft of service works well for the entitled right also.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

CTYank said:


> Silly assumption. Could easily be another form of Abramoff, Newt, Cheney, and the list goes on.
> Get real. Theft of service works well for the entitled right also.



Time to quit drinkin' the koolaid... I warned you about that stuff yank...
:big_smile:


----------



## Constrictor (Dec 30, 2011)

The cabinet shop i work at buys all its wood via "VMI" ( vendor managed inventory) they store bundles of kiln dried oak, maple, cherry, walnut and various plywoods and sheet goods on our floor until we need it and break open a bundle. we either tell them we broke into one or they come by periodically to see themselves. this system has been working well, and the supplier is the one that came up with the idea.


----------



## danrclem (Dec 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I plan on stopping in by the parts store on Monday and finding out the outcome. I'll give an update, Mr. SoCal professor may get a rude awakening.



I hope that boy's daddy gives him some ejamacation like he never had before and won't forget for a long time.


----------



## 4seasons (Dec 30, 2011)

"He explains he is a retired college professor"

That would have told me enough to walk:bang:


----------



## BrokenToys (Dec 30, 2011)

4seasons said:


> "He explains he is a retired college professor"
> 
> That would have told me enough to walk:bang:



That's pretty much what us "Northeners" do ... that whole story about college professor blah blah blah = "have a nice day". Stay any longer for that whole conversation is just wasting time. I like his "pay after I burn it" theory too. That's classic !! I know there'd be no way i'd keep a straight face !!

Only worse people than those Educated Diploma carrying types are Cops; Cheap bastards want everything for free-at least up here they do. That or they give you one of those "i'll remember you next time i'm in the cruiser" responses like they are gods amongst us peons.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

4seasons said:


> "He explains he is a retired college professor"
> 
> That would have told me enough to walk:bang:



Sometimes, yes... But I gotta admit my favorite customer is a math professor... He's from Conway Arkansas, and you can tell... The guy's a hoot...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Dec 30, 2011)

That's like someone coming in and saying they'll come back to pay for the new chainsaw after they've worn it out.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Dec 30, 2011)

Woodomaker said:


> The guy seems to be used to nat'l gas ........burn for one month....pay next month...
> I would consider cutting 3 cords......leave one;( take "home" two for collateral.)...he pays.....cut another......he pays......then if he no pays.......keep the two....if he would agree to that in writing....just sayin....



He would have to handle the same wood twice as much to do it that way, deal breaker I think.


The doofus professor wanted a warranty before payment on his own wood! I wouda told him to get off his retarded assets and go cut his own if that is what he wanted.

Now I can see someone buying someone else's wood they are delivering, being sold as seasoned ready to burn. Fine, split a few at random off the truck, apply moisture meter, clunk a few together, give it the normal look for cracks inspection, etc, BEFORE the truck is dumped. 

Whereas this bonehead wanted guaranteed burnable wood, from standing dead off his property, after all the work is done, and no payment until it is burning. Well, that's his lookout if he thinks ANY just cut wood no matter how dead it looks, is ready to burn yet. Some might be, real small branches, the main trunk, doubtful. I mean, it's beyond dumb and obviously he was going to try and game the work and come up with some reason to not pay, at least I would have been 99% sure of that, enough to walk away.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 30, 2011)

Walk away for now. When he calls back in a month and the work still isn't done, tell him you're busy so the price doubled and it's all cash up front. He pays for a cord then you cut it. If he doesn't call back it's his tail out in the cold breeze.

Have to say I did get a good laugh at his expense...we've all had to deal with clowns like this before. It's a shame that he is totally unaware of his own stupidity.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 30, 2011)

I would have poured my left over mixed gas on it and lit it up. There it's burnt, Pay Up Sucker. Hope the kid and a dozen of his buddies on dirt bikes show up and break in his new motocross track.


----------



## freemind (Dec 30, 2011)

As someone else already said, I had to relook at the OP's handle. Thought it was Avalancher.


Wow, what a MORON....

Honestly, I would NOT do ANY business with this crooked thief, without CASH upfront. His check would be NO good to me. It would either bounce or have a stop payment put on it before I got to the bank.

BEST thing all the locals could do, would be to shun this jerk and refuse to do ANY business with them.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 30, 2011)

My state is as far north as you can get and we don't conduct business that way.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 30, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> About the only place that would be normal is in a restaurant. And it's his wood! Just a nut job, forget him, you wasted enough time over it.



I've been selling wood since the 70's and I've never heard that one! I think he's taught one too many classes. WHOW!!!


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 30, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> The cabinet shop i work at buys all its wood via "VMI" ( vendor managed inventory) they store bundles of kiln dried oak, maple, cherry, walnut and various plywoods and sheet goods on our floor until we need it and break open a bundle. we either tell them we broke into one or they come by periodically to see themselves. this system has been working well, and the supplier is the one that came up with the idea.



Right, that works because there's something in it for them. They probably need to move product in the short term to keep their mill running and their guys employed, and they don't have the desire or ability to stockpile product. Either it's a slack time and it will all come out right when orders pick up, or they'll have to shut down at some point, but at least they'll still have revenue for life support until they can open up again. They wouldn't have come up with this idea if they were working three shifts with customers clamoring for their lumber. It's cool that y'all are working together like that.


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 30, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sometimes, yes... But I gotta admit my favorite customer is a math professor... He's from Conway Arkansas, and you can tell... The guy's a hoot...:msp_thumbup:



Right on, education isn't ALL bad, and there are different kinds of everything -- teachers, mechanics, public servants. I guess you'd call me a university professor of sorts, so I've known a lot of professors. Some of my colleagues are great and some aren't worth the powder and shot to blow them to hell. Granted, you're not likely to get the "I'll pay after I burn it" proposal from somebody who drives a truck or works in a machine shop, but Indianspring's guy is a deluded, self-important jerk first, and a retired professor second.

Can't WAIT for Monday, unless the matter shows up on the police blotter before then.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Howell, actually there are more and more companies doing this. I worked for a housing company and our lumber wholesaler "set" up up as a depot yard. We had covered sheds and they stored lumber there, as we used the lumber we were billed for it. Kind of the opposite of Just in time delivery. It worked great for us as we always had lots of whatever lumber we might need but didn't have to pay for idle stock, at least until the bundle was opened. Our warehouse staff kept a list of lumber coming in and going out and a salesman did inventory every couple of months. We would load their trucks that delivered to local stores as well, so they got a good deal too. It worked great until we joined a Buyers group and now they only buy as needed and sometimes a rush (expensive) order has to be done.


----------



## Lumberjack2277 (Dec 30, 2011)

That's really bad how he did that kid. You don't mess with anyone's children... Period. I live in the Southern tip of Alabama. Messing with someone's kid around here will get you hurt quick. And I know 2 professors. Their family, and the biggest nut jobs that walked around here


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for getting on so late, got it dark, by the time saws were maintained and readied, eat and shower , the night flew by, I can't wait until Monday, since the young mans dad owns the only automotive shop in town, parts, full service from overhauls to inspections, I'll bet if he doesn't do the right thing and takes his car in, I can only guess what the bill will look like, I'm sure it would be very expensive. mechanics lean comes to mind. It sure was beautiful here today, high 50's low 60's, tomorrow a high of 65, love these beautiful days.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for getting on so late, got it dark, by the time saws were maintained and readied, eat and shower , the night flew by, I can't wait until Monday, since the young mans dad owns the only automotive shop in town, parts, full service from overhauls to inspections, I'll bet if he doesn't do the right thing and takes his car in, I can only guess what the bill will look like, I'm sure it would be very expensive. mechanics lean comes to mind. It sure was beautiful here today, high 50's low 60's, tomorrow a high of 65, love these beautiful days.


----------



## Constrictor (Dec 30, 2011)

howellhandmade said:


> Right, that works because there's something in it for them. They probably need to move product in the short term to keep their mill running and their guys employed, and they don't have the desire or ability to stockpile product. Either it's a slack time and it will all come out right when orders pick up, or they'll have to shut down at some point, but at least they'll still have revenue for life support until they can open up again. They wouldn't have come up with this idea if they were working three shifts with customers clamoring for their lumber. It's cool that y'all are working together like that.



Maybe.... But i do know we were both busy as heck 15 year ago when we started vmi


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 31, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Howell, actually there are more and more companies doing this. I worked for a housing company and our lumber wholesaler "set" up up as a depot yard. We had covered sheds and they stored lumber there, as we used the lumber we were billed for it.



APPLES and oranges.

Wholesale contract agreement between supplier and mfg or one between a wholesaler and retailer are not the same.

Firewood sales/service to/for customer is Retail. COD unless agreed to otherwise and before Delivery.

educate him or eradicate him. a fkcutard in one area doesn't mean he's a _total_ FT.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lumberjack2277 said:


> That's really bad how he did that kid. You don't mess with anyone's children... Period. I live in the Southern tip of Alabama. Messing with someone's kid around here will get you hurt quick. And I know 2 professors. Their family, and the biggest nut jobs that walked around here



Not are they nut jobs but about 80% of them DO NOT design, contribute to, organize or prepare in any way (including book selection) the classes they "teach" ...most work from a canned class that someone else designed and prepared for them, in some universities the professor has a grad student even do that for them.


----------



## mikereynolds (Dec 31, 2011)

In the service business we are in...you meet all kinds! This is the busy part of the firewood business and I haven't much time for problem customers...wish him good and move on to the next job without looking back!


----------



## 1project2many (Dec 31, 2011)

"VMI" and their lumber stored on your lot sounds like the simple consignment model we use in the auto repair business. It's harder to find these days because larger store chains want more control of what's out there with lower inventory costs, but once upon a time the parts manufacturers would set you up with racks of batteries, hoses, belts, tune up parts, etc and you didn't pay until they were used. Salesman comes by once a week, checks inventory, reorders, and bill comes from local office within a few days.

But!

We're paying for parts, not labor. We didn't use a part, we didn't pay for it. Mr. Professor seems to have missed this distinction. If I hire you to rake the yard, I'm paying for labor. Doesn't matter whether it's Oak leaves or Pine needles. If I hire you to remove a tree from over my garage, I'm paying you for labor. Doesn't matter whether the tree's leaning north or south. I hire you to cut, split, stack wood and I'm paying for labor. It doesn't matter what quality the wood is or how well it burns when you're done.

I have to admit I've worked for a few crackpots over the years. I've learned a lot of lessons the hard way when it comes to doing work for pay. A lot. On the plus side for the kid, he's gotten a lesson early on about how to do a deal. Ask when you'll get paid before you start working. Better to find out over $60 than $600 or $6000. Plus he's got dad to help now. Free muscle is better than hired muscle. Especially when it's rip-roarin' mad.

What's funny to think about for me is how quickly is the professor going to learn this real life lesson? Best chance he's got now is a "C" grade... if he calls up and apologizes for extra credit. But a wrong move with a couple more people might put him in the "slow learners" class for the rest of the time he lives there.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 31, 2011)

Am I the only bulb here to ask:

WHY ARE YOU EVEN DEALING WITH THIS ????????????????????????????????????????

Move on. Life is short, then you die.


----------



## Constrictor (Dec 31, 2011)

1project2many said:


> "VMI" and their lumber stored on your lot sounds like the simple consignment model we use in the auto repair business. It's harder to find these days because larger store chains want more control of what's out there with lower inventory costs, but once upon a time the parts manufacturers would set you up with racks of batteries, hoses, belts, tune up parts, etc and you didn't pay until they were used. Salesman comes by once a week, checks inventory, reorders, and bill comes from local office within a few days.
> 
> But!
> 
> ...



Ok im not defending the original posters customers position, but i did just want to point out on your post that everything has labor in it. An auto part or belt has labor into it, just exactly like the firewood. 
I am betting certain parts like an engine or anything that has a lot of machine time is mostly labor. 

I would not give out firewood on VMI either for the record.


----------



## Dozer Man (Dec 31, 2011)

*Simple Solution !!!*

Tell him you will agree to his terms IF..... 
You get to take all the wood back to your place for storage/collateral. Leave him a cord to burn. Tell him when he runs low to call you to deliver more wood. Upon delivery, measure and charge him for what he has consumed, and a small agreed upon delivery fee. Then replenish his supply only after he pays for what he has consumed. He only pays for what he uses...he's happy. If he doesn't pay for what he used then you don't drop any wood, and you get to keep the rest of HIS wood...you're happy. 

He will never agree to anything like this because it takes the "cards" out of his hand. In other words...he looses control of the situation. Either he's afraid of getting screwed by the locals, or he intends to screw them. Either way, as a service provider myself, I would be VERY glad that he showed his "hand" to you BEFORE you provided the service to him. Don't just walk away from this guy...RUN !!! If he raises a bunch of crap, tell him to take his hard earned cash to the local farm store and by a chain saw and a splitter. 

I can't wait to hear what the dad does!!! We want some good details on that one !!!

Great post Indiansprings!!! Lmao!! :msp_thumbsup:   :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blackdogon57 (Dec 31, 2011)

In the corporate world "the customer is always right" . I spent many years kissing butt while working for a big company. Most people are great to deal with but you run into the occasional customer who cannot be satisfied no matter what you say or do. The good thing about being self employed is that you get to pick and choose who you deal with. Not that i make a habit of it, but sometimes it feels great to tell an idiot like the professor to go _______ them self.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 31, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Am I the only bulb here to ask:
> 
> WHY ARE YOU EVEN DEALING WITH THIS ????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Move on. Life is short, then you die.


because venting is necessary, and revenge (letting every other local wood-cutter _and_ small engine shop know about dude) is fun. When every cutter w/in 30 miles says: you pays me now or i don't start my saws, then he learns how it works. 

never move in and piss off the locals. i moved out _one_ county, been here 10 years and still recognize my own "not raised up here" ness. i blend in pretty good though...'specially to outsiders.

I'm glad this was posted because, being "of degree", I might find some "scholarly dipsiht" to sell wood to. When I do, I will not unload until paid. I'll over-deliver quantity and quality, but at_ my _price and schedule.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 31, 2011)

branchbuzzer said:


> Just went to the grocery store and at the checkout I told them "I'm not paying for this until I eat it!" They told me that was AOK with them, just stop back by when you're ready.



Now that I set a spell on the store loafer bench, I guess I should have said "...after I eat it *and enjoy it.*" That way I know it's a quality product...


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 31, 2011)

WadePatton said:


> because *venting is necessary, and revenge* (letting every other local wood-cutter _and_ small engine shop know about dude) is fun. When every cutter w/in 30 miles says: you pays me now or i don't start my saws, then he learns how it works.
> 
> never move in and piss off the locals. i moved out _one_ county, been here 10 years and still recognize my own "not raised up here" ness. i blend in pretty good though...'specially to outsiders.
> 
> I'm glad this was posted because, being "of degree", I might find some *"scholarly dipsiht"* to sell wood to. When I do, I will not unload until paid. I'll over-deliver quantity and quality, but at_ my _price and schedule.



Too much time on someones' hands. Too little to keep your noses out of O.P.'s ( Other People's ) butts.

This "venting", this "revenge", not on my watch, not on any team I'm with or leading. What a f'n waste of cerebral and physio energy. And yes, I'm proud to be a "scholarly dip####". ( Insert song here :eek2: ) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

It's definately a Darwin Award nomination to even deal with those kinds *OR* ( OR ) those enjoying playing with them and headcases. Sweat, get your labor in order, sell for a fair price to whoever pays. Live. You're not Freud. 

Damn, I'mma hearin' Banjos Emma....................

JMNSHEO

P.S. The man said: "*In the service business we are in...you meet all kinds! This is the busy part of the firewood business and I haven't much time for problem customers...wish him good and move on to the next job without looking back! "*


----------



## Dozer Man (Dec 31, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Too much time on someones' hands. Too little to keep your noses out of O.P.'s ( Other People's ) butts.
> 
> This "venting", this "revenge", not on my watch, not on any team I'm with or leading. What a f'n waste of cerebral and physio energy. And yes, I'm proud to be a "scholarly dip####". ( Insert song here :eek2: ) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Ain't that why we are all on here today?? Nibchittin into o.p.b. (other people's butts) and givin opinions is half the fun!!! I been laughing my arse off since I been readin it!! Still Lmao!!

Hmmm dat is a banjo idn't it? :msp_razz:  oke:  


sorry....couldn't help it


----------



## spike60 (Jan 1, 2012)

fubar2 said:


> Most college professors = educated fools.




"College professors live in a world where ideas don't have to work."..Thomas Sowell


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 1, 2012)

I worked 31 years at a State run University before retiring 21 glorious months ago. The behavior of this Proffessor doesn't surprise me a bit. Some Professor's are ignorant, some are arrogant, but when you put the two together, your really have a combination.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 1, 2012)

Under his terms, IF you were a painter, you'd be paid while the paint dries. 

You may take the case with that one.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my best friends is a collage professor.

But he's a rare bird and a get-r-done, hard working kind of guy.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 1, 2012)

:monkey:


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess I could dig through my pictures and scan a photo of a college prof setting chokers, and teaching us about rigging up a Koller yarder. 

Those guys loved what they taught....Forest Engineering at OSU (Oregon State). Imagine this. One guy who taught economics told us that there were only two things worth going into debt over, education and a house. 

Now I had the opposite problem. A kid moved equipment in, cut down a tree that took longer to do than he thought, and then would not accept payment! The tree had to be coaxed with an excavator so as not to hit the house. 

I delivered a kayak to him.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 1, 2012)

Most professors went to school, became indoctrinated and then taught school making them liberal idiots on the threshold of communism. Are there exceptions ? Sure there are, but by and large they are smug superior jackasses that couldn't get by their raging incompetence without tenure(don't even get me started on that). So if in our experience most of us have as much respect and contempt for them as they have for us don't be surprised at the general perception. Much like lawyers, there is a reason there is so many jokes about them.Because it's true.


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 1, 2012)

*Professor??*

Professors??? I though we were bxxxxin about some old retired guy that moved to a new area where he thought he would be smarter than everyone! And he came up with some lame brain idea of getting work done on his property without having to pay for the service until he felt like it!!

I didn't know we were just bashing teachers, I'm sorry, I meant professors! That's totally different. Who needs teachers, I mean Professors. We would all be a lot smarter without them! I think....well....idk....

Lmao!!


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prozac*



Tim L said:


> Most professors went to school, *became indoctrinated* and then *taught school making them liberal idiots on the threshold of communism*. Are there exceptions ? Sure there are, but *by and large they are smug superior jackasses that couldn't get by their raging incompetence without tenure*(don't even get me started on that). So if in our experience most of us have as much respect and contempt for them as they have for us don't be surprised at the general perception. Much like lawyers, there is a reason there is so many jokes about them.Because it's true.



Now Timmy, let me get technical and professorial here: you're talking thru your butt. True methane ! :hmm3grin2orange:

Give names, places you actually know for a fact that all those "..liberal idiots on the threshold of communism" are of that persuasion. C'mon, give. Have you ever ( right hand in the air, not where it is right now otstir: ) honestly knew or met or spoke with about their C.V. and ideology ? Sorry, getting too professorial here "C.V." = Curricula Vitae or resume in your terms. Let's have a count with specifics. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9. 

This rant sounds like a Timmy projection ( professorial tenured determination :msp_unsure of your "..raging incompetance.." , self hate, "smug superior jackasse(s)" B.S. methanic blowhardhood (professorial analysis ). PM me for a referral. :hmm3grin2orange:

P.S. Surprised that you even know about tenure with all that methane. Hey, we agree on one thing- tenure !


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 1, 2012)

two words:
panties
inawad


did I pass the test prof?




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 1, 2012)

*True colors???*

Dangit Tim, you got us all in trouble!!!


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2012)

An interesting factoid. There were a few former submarine guys who became Forest Engineering profs also.
Any ideas? Too long underwater? Need to be around trees? Affected by nuke exposure? 

Educated or not, a jerk is a jerk.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, you are all in trouble....serious trouble. Keep those panties whole. 
Be warned: stupidity and foot-mouth-disease is viral. 
Keep strumming.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tex (Jan 1, 2012)

opcorn:

wow! struck some nerves


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 1, 2012)

That guy sounds about as useful as a screen door on a submarine


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 1, 2012)

*eerrrr....what?*

otstir:




We're all just a bunch of grown up kids, sittin around ribbin each other till Indiansprings gets back to tell us what the kids old man did!!


----------



## superwd6 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ask any tradesman, teachers are across the board the biggest pain in the butt of any group of customers. It makes me laugh when the electrician who moved in next door starts telling me his idiot customer storys.If this offends you -to bad , come to my world where there is no pensions and have a teacher tell you to show up after 5pm cause they don't want to lose any of the 65 ?%#[email protected] sick days they have saved up:msp_mad:.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 1, 2012)

i don't have any problem with your opinion of what my opinion is about his opinion concerning the op's situation. we're dogpiling and you're anti-dogpiling and that's O KAY. it's akin to matter and dark matter sorta kinda. it's part of what we do on the interwebs and in coffee shops and at the workshop over the phone and over beers...and on tv and radio...

enjoy.



logbutcher said:


> Too much time on someones' hands. ime for problem customers...wish him good and move on to the next job without looking back! "[/B]


----------



## Tim L (Jan 1, 2012)

You can always tell when you hit on the truth. The exposed come un-glued. The shoe fits. I could never have demonstrated my point any better than you did. Thank you LB have a happy New Year.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd pour liquid creosote down that guy's chimney if I didn't get paid...

Waiting to hear what that kid's pops does to get the money out of that crooked SOB...


----------



## Tim L (Jan 1, 2012)

My neighbor sold firewood off his farm for a few years . He had an F-450 with a landscape dump body that would hold 2 cords. He had lines painted on the body to indicate 1 or 2 cords. He also carried a tape measure and a calculator so that the buyer could see for themselves the amount of cubic feet. He then gave them a reciept (carbon style) after they signed for the load.I think it saved him a lot of trouble. The paperwork is NH law with the measure.The tape and calculator was just to help the homeowner understand the process.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 1, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Yes, you are all in trouble....serious trouble. Keep those panties whole.
> Be warned: stupidity and foot-mouth-disease is viral.
> Keep strumming.:hmm3grin2orange:



I graduated from Ferris State University in 1992... I had a couple instructors who I can still name by name who were excellent individuals... Had a a bunch that were GODAWEFULL!!! The profession is an honorable one... It's unfortunate, however, that it has been invaded by the common... Giving the gifted instructors dirty hands by association... Now have a single malt on me LB...


----------



## dumbarky (Jan 1, 2012)

Teachers are just like any other profession the turds always float to the top and get the most attention. I have worked for the public and had to deal with people for over 24 years in someway form or fashion. I can tell you this turds are turds. I have been annoyed by them all there is no sacred profession of stupid free people. Doctors, Lawyers, Teachers, Law Efforcement, Clergy, Construction, Farmers, Politicians, they all have their turds. Usually the retired ones are the worst seamingly. Squeeky wheels get the most grease its the way of the world and they seem to be getting more obnoxious. For some reason the worst violators are those who have never had to do any manual labor. These individuals don't value the toils of a labor's time or sweat, and as a result believe screwing others out of their time is ok and justified. Thats why people who annoy me all get the same answer "well it's just another day in the catalope patch", "with the rest of the dog turds" is what I usually leave out. Then a hardy have a nice day.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm just making sure I'll remember to read the next eight pages Monday night.



Mr. HE


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

in before lock



















what? too early?


----------



## CRThomas (Jan 2, 2012)

*Same stuff*



camr said:


> Some people are...uh.......different. You did good by not being sucked into his silliness. If it's something I do in my shop, the goods don't leave until they are paid for. If I'm doing something on site, the cash is in my pocket before the job starts. No exceptions. Don't like the terms? Find somebody else to do the job.[/Qstuff got a call last night fellows ask me when I was going to start the job. Ask who was he told me let me check my book. Nothing in my book let me come over where you live and look at it. He had a tree down and cut into 18 inch pieces. About 8 to 10 loads on my dump truck. It was cottonwood. Had to take up the sidewalk. Roll the chunks to the gate. Haul them on my forks to the little park a city block away. Clean up the brush which is another have no idea how many loads. This is the kicker he said we agreed on $75.00. I said it take more diesel than that. He said When you going to start. He said I already paid you. I said never have saw you before. Your company agreed to do it for $75.00 cash. He wife had made a video at that time and show it to me. That fellow has never worked for me. How do you know because I have never had a color man work for. I said I am out of here. He said see you in court. Later


----------



## spike60 (Jan 2, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> P.S. Surprised that you even know about tenure with all that methane. Hey, we agree on one thing- tenure !




Tenure: Locked into a job and no performance metrics. What a great concept.......if you're a teacher. If you're a student of course, you suffer the consequences. Tenure is one of the fundemental things wrong with the teaching profession, yet teachers, particularly the inadequate ones, always defend it.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Tenure: Locked into a job and no performance metrics. What a great concept.......if you're a teacher. If you're a student of course, you suffer the consequences. Tenure is one of the fundemental things wrong with the teaching profession, yet teachers, particularly the inadequate ones, always defend it.



Methinks there is no profession for which "tenure" if applied, wouldn't destroy the overall quality of the product/service. I don't know the history of the development of tenure, but it surely should be removed from the future. Excellent teachers don't need it, lessor teachers strive for it, and then no longer have any reason to strive. Performance is no longer a job-retaining qualification at that point.


----------



## olyman (Jan 2, 2012)

promac610 said:


> I'd pour liquid creosote down that guy's chimney if I didn't get paid...
> 
> Waiting to hear what that kid's pops does to get the money out of that crooked SOB...



the prof will be crooked,,after the kids dad gets done beating on him..........


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

*in the prof's world (theoretical yo)*

Oh and the log yard called, said they had graded our logs but would hold our checks until the sawmill finished making the lumber and veneers. But of course the sawmill doesn't get paid until the lumber yards sell their stocks to builders and makers-who, of course, withhold payment until their houses and furniture are made and sold. But then the sellers of those goods must wait until the customer decides if the house or desk or cabinet, etc. meets their standards.

:bang:

sure, that's OTT, but the only reason most of us are standing around here is to hear if the boy got paid or not...and maybe some of those details. there tends to be some satisfaction in seeing wrongs righted-even when you're just a bystander.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 2, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> Methinks there is no profession for which "tenure" if applied, wouldn't destroy the overall quality of the product/service. I don't know the history of the development of tenure, but it surely should be removed from the future. Excellent teachers don't need it, lessor teachers strive for it, and then no longer have any reason to strive. Performance is no longer a job-retaining qualification at that point.



The protection of tenure is often misunderstood and overstated. A lot depends on the situation, but in general tenure protects a teacher's intellectual freedom and freedom of expression -- you can't get fired for saying or teaching something the university president doesn't like. Tenured faculty are removed all the time for misconduct and/or poor performance. Sure, some bad teachers stay in a system because they the administration can't be bothered to build a case and fire them, but there's another side to it. These days, "performance" is often tied to student evaluations. Which sometimes means that the teachers who do the best job of making the students like them have an easier time of it than teachers who actually do the best job of teaching. No matter, actually just keep checking in for Indianspring's next report and somehow wind up typing.


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 2, 2012)

*This oughta be good!!*

opcorn:


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

in the multitude of years i spent in school and in degree collecting (please don't ask), i saw plenty of good and excellent teachers/professors. and also plenty of pathetic excuses for such. all we non-educational-employed folks understood was that "tenure" was the generally accepted excuse for such "non-excellent" (to use today's parlance) members of faculty. so yes, i don't _*know*_ tenure.

oversimplifying the issue is typical/standard reductionist fare derived from our quite flawed, but accepted and still taught "scientific method" and of general convenience. 

translation: it's never just one thing, but focusing on just one thing is much easier, even if it only represents a portion of the problem. alternatively: nothing exists in isolation.

and that's all imina say 'bout that. :biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 2, 2012)

...dunno 'bout all that, but I'm pretty sure it's all Al Gore's fault....


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> opcorn:



It's like waiting to see who shot JR!

"_so the kid's dad walked up to the guy and said......Tune in next week to see the shocking conclusion of..._" ( Insert your best title here )


----------



## lfnh (Jan 2, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> ...dunno 'bout all that, but I'm pretty sure it's all Al Gore's fault....



you mean of course, *Professor* Al Gore.
Inventor and sole patent holder of the Internez


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

lfnh said:


> you mean of course, *Professor* Al Gore.
> :biggrin::biggrin:


the only presidential candidate in the history of presidential candidates who couldn't win his own state. nobody axed for TN to be recounted now did they hah? but there's this other thing he's makin' his dough re mi offa now. that natural cyclical thing that he's found a way to cash in on...shame on him- agin. 

HEY, what about the firewood. I'd like to deliver 7 cord and wait until spring for payment for all three of them.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG JR Ewing has been shot!?!

say it ain't so.








_John Ross Ewing, Jr. _

mosta yall may be too young for the reference.





branchbuzzer said:


> It's like waiting to see who shot JR!
> 
> "_so the kid's dad walked up to the guy and said......Tune in next week to see the shocking conclusion of..._" ( Insert your best title here )


----------



## lfnh (Jan 2, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> OMG JR Ewing has been shot!?!
> 
> say it ain't so.
> 
> ...



viewing audience numbers set a record at that time, IRC.


----------



## Axe Man (Jan 2, 2012)

If the father can't straighten the professor out, send in The Skipper.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 2, 2012)

Axe Man said:


> If the father can't straighten the professor out, send in The Skipper.



hmpfh... somebody call me?... [/rrvoice]







Don't make me walk over there....[/skippervoice]


----------



## CTYank (Jan 2, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> the only presidential candidate in the history of presidential candidates who couldn't win his own state. nobody axed for TN to be recounted now did they hah? but there's this other thing he's makin' his dough re mi offa now. that *natural cyclical thing that he's found a way to cash in on*...shame on him- agin.
> 
> HEY, what about the firewood. I'd like to deliver 7 cord and wait until spring for payment for all three of them.



Just when I thought yer head was on straight, ya start talking like that idiot Palin. The Rupert Murdoch influence, no doubt? (He's having the same effect in Oz, re climate change.)


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, the professor got educated, when I drove by his place this morning I noticed a quite of bit if wood stacked beside the house. Wood was stacked between fence post driven 8' a part. Stopped by the parts store, the father, his son and another young man went out with a truck and 24' gooseneck trailer, and hauled the wood up to the house and proceeded to stack it. The professor wanted to know what they were doing and the father explained the only accurate and fair way to measure wood was to get it stacked properly, that he and his boys were going to stack it and expected to be paid when finished stacking, if that was a problem they would simply call the sheriff's office and have them come out and document the services rendered, take photo's of the amount of wood and then he would go see the prosecutor, and in the meantime he would place a large sign under glass on the parts counter, naming him by name with a warning statement explaining to people what transpired and be very cautious before doing any type work for the individual. I take it he explained that if it were him that had done the work he would be taking it out of his azz, but was trying to teach his son that there were more effective ways to deal with the issue without damaging one's future by possibly getting a criminal record.
He also explained in such a small rural area that word would travel fast about what kind of worthless A-hole he was and he would need good luck trying to find anyone that would provide any service without cash upfront, whether it be electrical work, plumbing, mechanic work etc. The guys cop out was he just really didn't know how to properly measure wood, and he really thought people would wait to get paid, I take it that conversation was short and sweet, the young man got paid for 3.5 cord, the professor was told not to call them again for any wood, I guess the professor then brought up my name, that I'd stopped by, the Dad told him good luck there, I'd already stopped in and said he was the most ignorant son of beech I'd every dealt with and wouldn't cut him a stick, my friend actually thinks he is just absolutely ignorant of the way the rural living works, just no common sense, just and a poor So Cal educated idiot, retired, moved to our area to give mother earth news living a try. If he does call here, I will return the call and let him know that I'm booked up, and based on how he treated the young man wouldn't have time for him even if I had time.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Just when I thought yer head was on straight, ya start talking like that idiot Palin. The Rupert Murdoch influence, no doubt? (He's having the same effect in Oz, re climate change.)


what? the 7 cords for the price of 3 on tuesday? the other thing-yeah it's on the fossil and ice record and the earth has had 5 mass extinctions on the 300 billion years of life of which we are aware. but eggspurts do disagree.

remember the hoopla over the spill in the gulf and the_ dire predictions _for *all marine life* in that area? we had our bestest ever fishing trip down there this past october. HUGELY best. The place was rife with all wildlife and but also a bunch of federally mandated or hired "tar ball" hunters too. Beaches may be cleaner than ever...fishery is rockin'. Nature is big-man is a pissant. :biggrin:


----------



## zogger (Jan 2, 2012)

*climate change*



CTYank said:


> Just when I thought yer head was on straight, ya start talking like that idiot Palin. The Rupert Murdoch influence, no doubt? (He's having the same effect in Oz, re climate change.)



Enron (yes enron)> "carbon credits" some deal they thunked up in between manipulating electric prices> big casino bankers, loving yet another "financial product" they can use OPM for to gamble with>institutional investors swallowing that drivel, the something for nothing "investing" mindset, like they never learn them boys lie and there's no free lunch or magic beans>word gets down to the "live on grants" community at UNIs all over the world, as in "you like this nice grant money, doncha"?> fudged and compromised science (that part is the most annoying to me, it is critical for all humanity that they stay removed from politics and making money as their ultimate goal, but it is the setup we have now, leads to a lot of "tainting")>politicians>campaign money and "speaking" money and so forth>back to the casino bankers and their donations and fees they pay to their sock puppets> new laws to increase the billionaires profits and power of government over their serfs and subjects>where we are today.

As fas as I can tell with a TON of research, that is what happened.

I just kept following the economic food chain back, and I hit a brickwall at enron and carbon credits.

Now it does go back further, and a lot of the earlier science was more real, when they were saying the real long term trends might be for an upcoming mini ice age. *Some* of the scientists are getting back onboard that notion. It has been so tainted and compromised though..you can't tell any more.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 2, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Well, the professor got educated, when I drove by his place this morning I noticed a quite of bit if wood stacked beside the house. Wood was stacked between fence post driven 8' a part. Stopped by the parts store, the father, his son and another young man went out with a truck and 24' gooseneck trailer, and hauled the wood up to the house and proceeded to stack it. The professor wanted to know what they were doing and the father explained the only accurate and fair way to measure wood was to get it stacked properly, that he and his boys were going to stack it and expected to be paid when finished stacking, if that was a problem they would simply call the sheriff's office and have them come out and document the services rendered, take photo's of the amount of wood and then he would go see the prosecutor, and in the meantime he would place a large sign under glass on the parts counter, naming him by name with a warning statement explaining to people what transpired and be very cautious before doing any type work for the individual. I take it he explained that if it were him that had done the work he would be taking it out of his azz, but was trying to teach his son that there were more effective ways to deal with the issue without damaging one's future by possibly getting a criminal record.
> He also explained in such a small rural area that word would travel fast about what kind of worthless A-hole he was and he would need good luck trying to find anyone that would provide any service without cash upfront, whether it be electrical work, plumbing, mechanic work etc. The guys cop out was he just really didn't know how to properly measure wood, and he really thought people would wait to get paid, I take it that conversation was short and sweet, the young man got paid for 3.5 cord, the professor was told not to call them again for any wood, I guess the professor then brought up my name, that I'd stopped by, the Dad told him good luck there, I'd already stopped in and said he was the most ignorant son of beech I'd every dealt with and wouldn't cut him a stick, my friend actually thinks he is just absolutely ignorant of the way the rural living works, just no common sense, just and a poor So Cal educated idiot, retired, moved to our area to give mother earth news living a try. If he does call here, I will return the call and let him know that I'm booked up, and based on how he treated the young man wouldn't have time for him even if I had time.





Great write up and conclusion to this saga. Excellent teaching example for the youngster.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 2, 2012)

*the continuing education of the professor*

Very nice result.

oh and _Backwoods Home_ is a good rag. _Mother Earth_ is kinda last decade. 

drinks on me!

wp


----------



## Tim L (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree about Backwoods, I love the website and the blogs from Mas Ayoob (from my area) and Dave Duffy and the gang.


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 2, 2012)

*Nice job Indiansprings.*



c5rulz said:


> Great write up and conclusion to this saga. Excellent teaching example for the youngster.:msp_thumbup:



Ditto......still lmao!!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Jan 2, 2012)

BrokenToys said:


> That's pretty much what us "Northeners" do ... that whole story about college professor blah blah blah = "have a nice day". Stay any longer for that whole conversation is just wasting time. I like his "pay after I burn it" theory too. That's classic !! I know there'd be no way i'd keep a straight face !!
> 
> Only worse people than those Educated Diploma carrying types are Cops; Cheap bastards want everything for free-at least up here they do. That or they give you one of those "i'll remember you next time i'm in the cruiser" responses like they are gods amongst us peons.



Now, you see all the fervor caused from just a single turd?-heh, heh! Not about the kid gettin' screwed that makes me want to gas up and head out there myself. What I'm laughing about is I got a guy across the street that's gotta be related to this a-hole! He's probably the most arrogant turd blossom I've ever met, and he teaches 3rd or 4th grade kids. 
My theory is this: Him and the turd "professor" and their ilk, are so used to dealing with kids, they actually develop a superiority complex over time. Absolute power-senators, judges, cops, etc has the same effect.
Bocephus wrote a song about guys like this(attitude adjustment). "Head for a mop and butt for a broom" comes to mind. Exactly what this guy needs. Glad that wasn't my kid or I'd likely be in trouble with the law about now.


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 2, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> it's a well know fact/story that a real religious guy caught a man in bed with his wife. Instead of killing him like I would have, he made him crawl around the yard naked on all fours, making him eat every pile of dog chit in the yard.




sorry to go so far off topic - just readin through the thread for the first time
but why does everyone always blame the other guy? sure hes at fault too (most of the time - few instances he honestly might not know the chick is married/has a boyfriend).. but where is all the anger towards the person most deserving... THE WOMAN. she knew she was married.. she knew what she was doing and where she was doing it... why didnt he walk her out in the yard right along side and make her eat #### ? i dont get it.. male or female, they know right from wrong.
either way, being a religious man, he should have just realized it was all part of god's plan.

.. anyway, back to readin


----------



## camr (Jan 2, 2012)

banshee67 said:


> sorry to go so far off topic - just readin through the thread for the first time
> but why does everyone always blame the other guy? sure hes at fault too (most of the time - few instances he honestly might not know the chick is married/has a boyfriend).. but where is all the anger towards the person most deserving... THE WOMAN. she knew she was married.. she knew what she was doing and where she was doing it... why didnt he walk her out in the yard right along side and make her eat #### ? i dont get it.. male or female, they know right from wrong.
> either way, being a religious man, he should have just realized it was all part of god's plan.
> 
> .. anyway, back to readin



My theory would be the religious guy probably thought he'd end up staying wth his old lady and he might have to kiss her at some point in the future.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 3, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Just when I thought yer head was on straight, ya start talking like that idiot Palin. The Rupert Murdoch influence, no doubt? (He's having the same effect in Oz, re climate change.)



Yeah, it's a real good thing that she didn't get elected or anything. I mean, can you imagine the shape this country would be in if we got stuck with a president that was inexperienced and unqualified for the job? 

How ya liken' that "hope and change" now? :msp_w00t:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim L said:


> My state is as far north as you can get and we don't conduct business that way.



I'm in Mn....really...don't think so Tim....your what we think of as down south.
as to biz...we don't do it that way either..here we agree Tim.


----------



## olyman (Jan 3, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, it's a real good thing that she didn't get elected or anything. I mean, can you imagine the shape this country would be in if we got stuck with a president that was inexperienced and unqualified for the job?
> 
> How ya liken' that "hope and change" now? :msp_w00t:



winner,winner,,chicken dinner!!!!!!!!!!!! fact...


----------



## Tim L (Jan 3, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'm in Mn....really...don't think so Tim....your what we think of as down south.
> as to biz...we don't do it that way either..here we agree Tim.


You speak the truth . I merely meant we're almost in Canada and thats as far North as you can get and we don't conduct business that way. I will concede the northen status to you.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim L said:


> You speak the truth . I merely meant we're almost in Canada and thats as far North as you can get and we don't conduct business that way. I will concede the northen status to you.



We abut Canada too...did I say abut...:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

Roo-coo'coo'-a-roo-coo'coo...pack up the back bacon and take off hoser...Eh!...Right-On!


----------



## Woodomaker (Jan 3, 2012)

BIG JAKE said:


> Now, you see all the fervor caused from just a single turd?-heh, heh! Not about the kid gettin' screwed that makes me want to gas up and head out there myself. What I'm laughing about is I got a guy across the street that's gotta be related to this a-hole! He's probably the most arrogant turd blossom I've ever met, and he teaches 3rd or 4th grade kids.
> My theory is this: Him and the turd "professor" and their ilk, are so used to dealing with kids, they actually develop a superiority complex over time. Absolute power-senators, judges, cops, etc has the same effect.
> Bocephus wrote a song about guys like this(attitude adjustment). "Head for a mop and butt for a broom" comes to mind. Exactly what this guy needs. Glad that wasn't my kid or I'd likely be in trouble with the law about now.



Hank Jr....also said in the song...." just one appointment straightened em right out"


----------



## kodiak (Jan 3, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> Roo-coo'coo'-a-roo-coo'coo...pack up the back bacon and take off hoser...Eh!...Right-On!



Ha!! I just watched Strange Brew the other night, got it on DVD don't cha' know.


----------



## 1project2many (Jan 3, 2012)

> my friend actually thinks he is just absolutely ignorant of the way the rural living works, just no common sense, just and a poor So Cal educated idiot, retired, moved to our area to give mother earth news living a try. If he does call here, I will return the call and let him know that I'm booked up, and based on how he treated the young man wouldn't have time for him even if I had time.


As of today, the professor isn't completely ignorant. He now knows the proper way to measure a cord of wood! Great ending. Wouldn't have time even if I had time. Love it.



> I'm in Mn....really...don't think so Tim....your what we think of as down south.


"Down south???" CrappieKieth, you're picking on a NH brother there. I can say he's down south because he is, to me. But north to south we're about as far away from you as Faribault. And from here the trip to Canada is 20 miles shorter than yours. But I'll let you claim all the cold weather you want.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 3, 2012)

kodiak said:


> Ha!! I just watched Strange Brew the other night, got it on DVD don't cha' know.



Doug & Bob Towing Tips


----------



## aafadca (Jan 4, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Silly assumption. Could easily be another form of Abramoff, Newt, Cheney, and the list goes on.
> Get real. Theft of service works well for the entitled right also.



Amen brother!!


----------



## aafadca (Jan 4, 2012)

howellhandmade said:


> Right on, education isn't ALL bad, and there are different kinds of everything -- teachers, mechanics, public servants. I guess you'd call me a university professor of sorts, so I've known a lot of professors. Some of my colleagues are great and some aren't worth the powder and shot to blow them to hell. Granted, you're not likely to get the "I'll pay after I burn it" proposal from somebody who drives a truck or works in a machine shop, but Indianspring's guy is a deluded, self-important jerk first, and a retired professor second.
> 
> Can't WAIT for Monday, unless the matter shows up on the police blotter before then.



There's nothing wrong with education OR educators. There are good ones and bad ones like any other profession. That's like saying all farmers, construction workers, loggers,etc. are mean, ignorant people. They're not. I have farmers in my family. Some of you are being as closed minded and judgemental as you sometimes accuse them as being.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 4, 2012)

zogger said:


> Snippage.



Yer focusing entirely on possible conspiracies- fine for gummint attornies . Total waste of time for me.

I, for one, am focused on scientific research, starting from the day results of atmospheric CO2 content measurement on Mauna Loa were published. One big problem- getting measurements of aspects of the situation in the northern latitudes is an enormous task.

Regardless, it matters not what I or anyone believe in the matter. (That's where Ruppert comes in.) It's what can be scientifically shown to exist, and most all of us would not have a clue as to how to interpret the data. Ever see "Idiocracy"?

Some think we should burn all the coal and oil we can, right now, with no plan to deal with consequences. Do you see the dangers in that?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm glad to hear the professor got straightened out. what an asshat.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2012)

Tim L said:


> Most professors went to school, became indoctrinated and then taught school making them liberal idiots on the threshold of communism. Are there exceptions ? Sure there are, but by and large they are smug superior jackasses that couldn't get by their raging incompetence without tenure(don't even get me started on that). So if in our experience most of us have as much respect and contempt for them as they have for us don't be surprised at the general perception. Much like lawyers, there is a reason there is so many jokes about them.Because it's true.



Perhaps you would like to stop by and share your thoughts with my university professor wife......


----------



## Tim L (Jan 4, 2012)

You just posted my thoughts, they are self explanatory.


----------



## belgian (Jan 4, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, it's a real good thing that she didn't get elected or anything. I mean, can you imagine the shape this country would be in if we got stuck with a president that was inexperienced and unqualified for the job?
> 
> How ya liken' that "hope and change" now? :msp_w00t:



IMO, it's a bit unfair to state that Obama is inexperianced and unqualified, and therefor responsable for the financial and economic state of Uncle Sam country. You also make it look like former presidents such Reagan, Clinton and especially Bush were intelligent guys that really knew what they were doing.

Politicians can only survive if they serve the real powers of capitalism, and a smart guy with a vision or proper agenda therefor has no chance getting into the office. Only if you are a good actor with a relatively good capacity of speech, you have a chance to make it.

And that's not only valid in the USA. Europe is governed by a overwhelming set of incompetent politicians who have absolutely no clue what has to be done to make europe working worth a ####e. Italy's clown had to be finally replaced by a government of technocrats, in order to avoid a total collapse of the country, and europe with it. Belgium survived a reign without a true government for almost 2 years, without any trouble at all. Todays leaders are just spokesmen of the true powers that be...money.


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Perhaps you would like to stop by and share your thoughts with my university professor wife......



cant read???? he SAID,,,,MOST,,not ALLLLL,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tim L (Jan 4, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I regret to inform you that the horse has died. There is no further reason to beat it anymore.


----------



## zogger (Jan 4, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Yer focusing entirely on possible conspiracies- fine for gummint attornies . Total waste of time for me.
> 
> I, for one, am focused on scientific research, starting from the day results of atmospheric CO2 content measurement on Mauna Loa were published. One big problem- getting measurements of aspects of the situation in the northern latitudes is an enormous task.
> 
> ...



Of course I see the dangers in that. And I posted *data*, not conspiracy theory, go research it yourself, see where carbon credits came from. I've been pro getting away from the big energy cartels since the 60s now. And getting to the point we can leave that stuff way buried in the ground.

And I have also embraced solar power myself, put my meagre wallet where my mouth is, for a variety of reasons. I like solar photovoltaics (have a modest array), solar thermal (greenhouse, got some fresh picked tomatoes yesterday...), and solar biochemical--firewood. Firewood is stored solar, about as clean an energy source as you can get. It's not perfect, but it gets close compared to most other sources, and is pretty spiffy about being carbon neutral. Not all the way, but dang close.. 

Those are my top choices for energy. Nuclear fusion power, and the easiest way to get it.

Liquid fuels are harder right now, but eventually I'll get independent on that, and won't need any fossil fuels. Cleaner and more independent. Why pollute, and why make billionaires richer?

And I minimize my uses of them, and never waste or burn any that aren't necessary, ie no fuel burning "toys" for one. Necessary work, then shut down, that's it. No jetski type toys (land, air, sea, nuthin) no trailriding, no racing, no joyriding on the road, no running stuff 10 times bigger than it needs to be to get the job done. None, zero, it doesn't happen with me, not anymore. Used to, seen the light, changed my mind and my actions.. I'm serious, don't waste an erg that isn't necessary for my work. And I've switched back to all hand splitting over most of it being done with the hydraulic. Now, hand split only. Now if/when I go sell some wood sometime in the future..not sure how I will address that yet. Ideally..something like a diesel engine splitter running off my own biodiesel, or something like a steam plant, running clunky pieces of wood. Ideally...have to see how it goes. 

My little timeline was just to illustrate where the driving force for classifying CO2 as a dangerous pollutant came from..not so much from science, as much as from the scam paper financial product known as "carbon credits". And how the data-the real science-got perverted. It's a money grab, and also a major political power grab. Governments want *control* over their serfs. It's part of their gig now.

That took something that was good and necessary, dealing with serious pollution, and blew it out of the water with unnecessary baggage. It is corrupt now. Whizzes me off something this important got perverted for that crap.

There's probably a lot of *good* science in there..just we have no way to tell now. That's the part that annoys me the most.

People say that the big oil cartels have economic power..bah, pikers, it is the big international money boys who are the real string pullers here. 

I want science independent as possible, as far from politics as can be had. Because of the proven recent past history of compromised science and obviously corrupt government...personally..I can't trust it (them). I would *like* to, but can't.

But that doesn't mean I have adopted like some sort of neocon Rush Limbaugh Luddite version of science either, of course not. I certainly remember chunky styled yellow air and rapidly losing any sources of even moderately clean water. Left to their own profits, corporations could give a whit about pollution, that's why I think they should have some minimum regulations, I just don't trust the regulators now, nor do I trust the tame scientists who exist on corporate grants. We are in a seriously "no win" situation. 

No, I don't have any easy answers for that either, to me, the system has been flawed for a long time, due to corruption and too much fixation on the almighty conjob buck.

I believe in being a "good steward", and to me, that should come first over "profits".

I also know that puts me into a distinct minority on this planet. So be it, I don't care, "making money" has never been the most important thing in my life. It barely makes it into the top ten, if that.


----------



## camr (Jan 4, 2012)

After following this thread from the beginning, I'm now convinced I need to thoroughly check out wind power. There seems to be a NEVER ENDING supply.


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2012)

camr said:


> After following this thread from the beginning, I'm now convinced I need to thoroughly check out wind power. There seems to be a NEVER ENDING supply.



and THAT,,is like police,,they are never there,,when you need them......the wind,,DOESNT blow steady...ever...


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2012)

zogger said:


> Of course I see the dangers in that. And I posted *data*, not conspiracy theory, go research it yourself, see where carbon credits came from. I've been pro getting away from the big energy cartels since the 60s now. And getting to the point we can leave that stuff way buried in the ground.
> 
> And I have also embraced solar power myself, put my meagre wallet where my mouth is, for a variety of reasons. I like solar photovoltaics (have a modest array), solar thermal (greenhouse, got some fresh picked tomatoes yesterday...), and solar biochemical--firewood. Firewood is stored solar, about as clean an energy source as you can get. It's not perfect, but it gets close compared to most other sources, and is pretty spiffy about being carbon neutral. Not all the way, but dang close..
> 
> ...



are you saying,,you dont want the leftists greenies,,to have control over your life??? why,,that aint right..they will be looking at your wood burner!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: al gore being the biggest hypocrite around...


----------



## 1project2many (Jan 5, 2012)

> After following this thread from the beginning, I'm now convinced I need to thoroughly check out wind power. There seems to be a NEVER ENDING supply.



Different game. It's "Virtual" wind. At the very least you'll need a good internet connection for a constant supply.


----------



## camr (Jan 5, 2012)

1project2many said:


> Different game. It's "Virtual" wind. At the very least you'll need a good internet connection for a constant supply.



::thumbsup::


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 5, 2012)

Tim L said:


> You just posted my thoughts, they are self explanatory.



Thoughts are exactly what were posted, you have failed to offer any substantive evidence to support your claim. Generalizations are easy to come by, but like any college professor I need to see the empirical evidence that substantiates the sweeping charges you have made. Unless you have evidence to stand behind you it is probably best to remain silent.



Tim L said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I regret to inform you that the horse has died. There is no further reason to beat it anymore.



Being unable to stand behind your comments I can see why you want it to die. Most people who actually believe in and can validate what they write would be willing to support their statements to the end.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2012)

So, with your thinking everyone who makes a statement on here must to your satisfaction provide documented sources for anything that they say? Get over yourself, you don't agree ,we get that.Like the previous poster your mock outrage proves the original statement.You have added nothing new so obviously your writings are for your own ego.This thread has gone off track and has become a soap box for blowhards,thus a dead horse.Please have the decorum to let it go.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim L said:


> So, with your thinking everyone who makes a statement on here must to your satisfaction provide documented sources for anything that they say? Get over yourself, you don't agree ,we get that.Like the previous poster your mock outrage proves the original statement.You have added nothing new so obviously your writings are for your own ego.This thread has gone off track and has become a soap box for blowhards,thus a dead horse.Please have the decorum to let it go.



If you make a blanket statement that impugns the integrity of a person, a group of persons or a profession and attempt to pass it off as fact, I think you should be prepared to provide either quantitative or qualitative evidence to support your statement. Perhaps we should review what you initially wrote: 



Tim L said:


> Most professors went to school, became indoctrinated and then taught school making them liberal idiots on the threshold of communism. Are there exceptions ? Sure there are, but by and large they are smug superior jackasses that couldn't get by their raging incompetence without tenure(don't even get me started on that). So if in our experience most of us have as much respect and contempt for them as they have for us don't be surprised at the general perception. Much like lawyers, there is a reason there is so many jokes about them.Because it's true.



As I read this, you are indicating that "*most*" professors are "*liberal idiots*", "*smug superior jackasses*" who suffer from "*raging incompetence*" while bordering "*on the threshold of communism*". If your statement had been prefaced as being your opinion, I would have no issue with your claims. However, without such a disclaimer you are attempting to pass off your remarks as based in fact. As such, you need to be prepared to stand behind them or to edit your comments to reflect that they are merely your opinion.

In the event you never attended a college or university, you might be surprised to learn that there are many conservative and religiously based institutions. New Hampshire is no exception, you can find all of the state's colleges and universities listed on the following website with links to the individual schools. 

NH.gov - Resources for New Hampshire Residents - Education - Colleges & Universities

Interesting that you should comment on the thread moving off track when your rant is what took it there. Perhaps if you spent some time with someone who earned a doctorate degree you might actually learn something and have a less narrow view of the world.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess we can infer the professor in the OP just needed quantitative evidence regarding proper measurements of a cord of wood and something qualitative to convince him to pay for it. :hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## Tim L (Jan 6, 2012)

I spent twenty years with people that have earned doctorate degrees.The bulk of which were smug superior jackasses. This is my opinion and the results of twenty years of observation.You have proven yourself to be in a class with them(in my opinion) or just a wanna be groupie riding their coat tails through life. In any event ,I stand by my statement of them as a group and you. You will of course have to have the last world trying to make me whiz all over myself and submit to your giant intellect but it's just not going to happen.I have no doubt the folks here could provide a story or two of an example of a prof. out of control. That would take up many more pages which would take us even more off track of the story of a member who had to deal with a smug ass who thought he could bully people with his arrogance.Obama was a professor who has achieved the Peters principal who along with his communist buddies (Van Jones, Bill Ayers, Bernadine Dorn, Cloward and Piven) have tried to indoctrinate the youth by teaching their belief as fact. I guess bombing public buildings and plotting the overthrow of the government must be really smart, but I'm too dumb to see the wisdom in it. Education is a wonderful thing, but it's not the only thing.If you went to school and then taught school without any further life experience, you are part of the problem and miles away from the solution.Of course thats just my opinion.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 6, 2012)

It is interesting that I merely asked you for documentation to support your allegations and the only response that you can provide is to personally attack me and digress into a political rant. No, I am not a professor, but I have enough education and focus to answer a simple question without having to resort to obfuscation. You have revealed much more about your character and intellect by evading the question that we ever could have gleaned via a direct response. I can certainly understand how you came to have difficulty interacting with intellectual people....


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like cake.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, I guess you told me ! Now can you move on with your life ? If you have to you can give me the old, "I know you are but what what am I" ? Go ahead... you know you want to.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 6, 2012)

*TROLL*

Do you even own a chain saw?


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 6, 2012)

LB has returned from Banned Camp ( thank you, thank you very much for the applause ), and this banjo thread continues unabatted (sp. for this former prof/lover/butcher). 

What this little gray matter is unable to compute is why too many of you develop an O.C.D. of highly strung emotions about nada. Hey, *life is short *( no not "short hairs" ), *then you die* is all too true for those who have been close to the edge. This can be mil, extreme sports, chainsaw errors, or love.

So Timmy, hate those "lib commie profs with tenure" that you can't know. Argue with the intelligensia here of which there are many of us, and be right.....always. Rapture will come.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

P.S. Would all those who have enjoyed banned camp, please raise your hands ? There are no- zero- words to harm in this message.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim L said:


> So, with your thinking everyone who makes a statement on here must to your satisfaction provide documented sources for anything that they say? Get over yourself, you don't agree ,we get that.Like the previous poster your mock outrage proves the original statement.You have added nothing new so obviously your writings are for your own ego.This thread has gone off track and has become a soap box for blowhards,thus a dead horse.Please have the decorum to let it go.



Agree, Let him go blow smoke up someones *(^$ who cares, maybe another professor


----------



## an?qus (Jan 6, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> It is interesting that I merely asked you for documentation to support your allegations and the only response that you can provide is to personally attack me and digress into a political rant. No, I am not a professor, but I have enough education and focus to answer a simple question without having to resort to obfuscation. You have revealed much more about your character and intellect by evading the question that we ever could have gleaned via a direct response. I can certainly understand how you came to have difficulty interacting with intellectual people....



eschew obfuscation!


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 6, 2012)

*Great Story*

Indiansprings, 

Great story, thank you for sharing it with us! Bring back more juicy details if they arise.



Guys,

Food for thought......"_If you are right, it does not make me wrong.....But if I am right, it does not make you wrong either_." Opinions are like xxxhole...everybody has one!!! Agree to disagree and shake hands like men.

:smile2::tongue2::msp_rolleyes::msp_tongue::msp_razz::biggrin::redface::smile2:


----------



## stihl waters (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim L said:


> You speak the truth . I merely meant we're almost in Canada and thats as far North as you can get and we don't conduct business that way. I will concede the northen status to you.
> 
> Not all of us Canadians are as far North as you think !


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Tim L said:


> So, with your thinking everyone who makes a statement on here must to your satisfaction provide documented sources for anything that they say? Get over yourself, you don't agree ,we get that.Like the previous poster your mock outrage proves the original statement.You have added nothing new so obviously your writings are for your own ego.This thread has gone off track and has become a soap box for blowhards,thus a dead horse.Please have the decorum to let it go.



for a guy with only a few posts,,you are figuring em out well......carry on.......


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> If you make a blanket statement that impugns the integrity of a person, a group of persons or a profession and attempt to pass it off as fact, I think you should be prepared to provide either quantitative or qualitative evidence to support your statement. Perhaps we should review what you initially wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its good,,that another of your same persuation,,agrees with you...


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Tim L said:


> I spent twenty years with people that have earned doctorate degrees.The bulk of which were smug superior jackasses. This is my opinion and the results of twenty years of observation.You have proven yourself to be in a class with them(in my opinion) or just a wanna be groupie riding their coat tails through life. In any event ,I stand by my statement of them as a group and you. You will of course have to have the last world trying to make me whiz all over myself and submit to your giant intellect but it's just not going to happen.I have no doubt the folks here could provide a story or two of an example of a prof. out of control. That would take up many more pages which would take us even more off track of the story of a member who had to deal with a smug ass who thought he could bully people with his arrogance.Obama was a professor who has achieved the Peters principal who along with his communist buddies (Van Jones, Bill Ayers, Bernadine Dorn, Cloward and Piven) have tried to indoctrinate the youth by teaching their belief as fact. I guess bombing public buildings and plotting the overthrow of the government must be really smart, but I'm too dumb to see the wisdom in it. Education is a wonderful thing, but it's not the only thing.If you went to school and then taught school without any further life experience, you are part of the problem and miles away from the solution.Of course thats just my opinion.



dead on post...tim,why is it,,if a stone is thrown into a pack of dogs..only the one that gets hit,howls???????????? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> *TROLL*
> 
> Do you even own a chain saw?



he has to own a saw,,to be on this site???? new revelation....and i suppose,,since your a self proclaimed person of great renown[blowhard] that you have to approve also of the brand he owns???? thats typical of self proclaimed eletists,,CONTROL


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2012)

mowoodchopper said:


> Agree, Let him go blow smoke up someones *(^$ who cares, maybe another professor



you mean like,,the great logbutcher,,that approves all his threads???? pfffttt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 7, 2012)

You can get a know it all from any profession. Professors do seem prone to it, but not all of them. I've met and worked with many professors in many capacities and found good and bad. We've argued and agreed on a huge range of topics. 

When I was twelve, doing odd jobs around the neighborhood to earn spending money, I worked for the couple across the street that were both professors. I quoted them a price for doing three different things, raking leaves for $35.00, mowing the lawn for $15.00, and sweeping the driveway for$10.00. I got done and went to the door to collect payment and she handed me a $50. I politely said the total was $60.00 and asked for the remaining $10.00. She said "But the total for what you quoted me is $50.00" Then she named each item and what I quoted her, and did it correctly. I agreed with each amount as she named it and when she finished she was looking at me triumphantly.

Now, I knew she was a math professor, but I knew I was right and I was determined to get paid for the work I did. Not knowing what else to do I got my note book out of my pocket, flipped to the page where I wrote down the work she wanted and what I quoted. I showed it to her and she agreed what I wrote was correct. Then I started adding it up on paper in some blank space at the bottom of the sheet. I felt like a total fool showing a math professor how to add on paper. But when I was done she turned bright red, ahhhed and ummmed a little and then, with an air of superiority, said "I was testing you, good catch, you passed." No sorry for being wrong, no oops don't know how I did that, just pretended like she was somehow right the whole time. She opened her wallet, got another $10.00 to add to the $50.00 and I thanked her and left. 

My next experience was working for the Dean of a college. He was the nicest, down to earth, humble and hard working sort of guy. You would never have guessed that this guy had been the Dean of a huge old college. This man had literally dined with statesman and kings and dictators, traveled the world many times over, spoke several languages, held a few patents, and the list goes on. When I worked for him he was in his nineties, seventy years hence a farm boy, his favorite activity was working in his garden. Even at his age he was sharp witted and able to work hard all day. The funny thing was he ranted about the direction colleges were headed, and this was almost twenty years ago. He didn't like the character he was seeing in students and staff. He has long since passed on, but stands out in my memory as the kind of person that colleges should turn out and promote. He had forgotten more than most of us will ever learn, but it was like he didn't realize it. He was curious like a little kid, was eager to listen to anyone on any topic, worried if the frost would kill his tomatoes and framed crayon pictures from his great-grandkids to hang on his study wall.


When I was reading about the professor in the OP I was thinking about the math professor. Smart person that somehow thought it made them better than average, having a hard time admitting they might be wrong. As the argument about professors unfolded I remembered the Dean and wondered what he would think of the whole thread. Like I said, you get good and bad; it is up to each of us to choose which to be. We'll project who we are no matter how we try to appear otherwise.




Mr. HE


----------



## shane438 (Jan 7, 2012)

Double-tap sorry!


----------



## shane438 (Jan 7, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> I had a guy call this summer for two full cords of wood. I delivered this fall when I had time and i was told to stack it in the garage in his racks. The racks did measure two full cords... And i had the cords stacked at home so I knew they were full. I collected earnest money on the first load and it took five more to fill his "two cords"!!! I kept telling him his two cords were full after the fourth pickup load and he said he wouldn't pay til the racks were full. I filled the racks just so I could actually get my money... Guy was a cop and i didn't want any trouble since its illegal to bootleg wood across county lines here where I live. Anyway... I noticed upon final delivery and payment he had a stack on the back porch and a rank in the back yard. Ugh... Lesson learned.



Don't let the fact he's a cop keep you from calling him on it. He should be honest about it. Hell, I'd call and rat him out for having a garage full of illegal firewood. People like that make it hard for all the good cops.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 7, 2012)

I get it now, we have a list- checking it twice - of Nut Jobs:
1. Professors ( any academic specialty )
2. Cops
3. "Outdoor Carpenters" ( any specialty)
4. "Retired Chainsaw Collectors"
5. Pimps ( any specialty )
6. Lawyers (any field )
7. HTML Programmers
8. Anyone in Mass or Iowa owning a Stihl double A battery-powered chainsaw thi*m*king it's real..
9. Foresters ( usually ex-professors with graduate degrees are Nut Jobs )
10. Diddlers starting this with too much time sitting on their hands whining about those "nut jobs" and those "stupid people"
11. E.R. Physicians who had to learn their trade sewing us up from.....................................ready?...........................Professors of Medicine.
12. Banjo pickers

JMNSHEO


----------



## Currently (Jan 7, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> Indiansprings,
> 
> Great story, thank you for sharing it with us! Bring back more juicy details if they arise.
> 
> ...



There are exceptions to every rule ... I don't have one. Seriously. Google BCIR.

I am an anally challenged engineer ... how's that for an oxymoron ... with the emphasis on moron. 

Having said that, I am overwhelmed trying to balance out the equation of azzoles in this thread!


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 64 page syllabus on the desk in the office from a graduate class in information management, the whole point of the course is to teach efficiency in information management for business, the works cited were published in 1982...anyone see a problem here?


----------



## Currently (Jan 7, 2012)

walt41 said:


> i have a 64 page syllabus on the desk in the office from a graduate class in information management, the whole point of the course is to teach efficiency in information management for business, the works cited were published in 1982...anyone see a problem here?



*Tenure*


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 7, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I have a 64 page syllabus on the desk in the office from a graduate class in information management, the whole point of the course is to teach efficiency in information management for business, the works cited were published in 1982...anyone see a problem here?



Just a stab.. The problem is, ya never converted the "Efficiency in information management" syllabus to digital on floppy?:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lfnh (Jan 7, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

no one would ever suggest paper tape. right ?


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> I get it now, we have a list- checking it twice - of Nut Jobs:
> 1. Professors ( any academic specialty )
> 2. Cops
> 3. "Outdoor Carpenters" ( any specialty)
> ...



you forgot to add something to number 12,,,since you must be a collector..nazi police..


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 8, 2012)

*Political Thread ?*

What ever happened to the political forum/thread on AS ?? After following this thread from beginning to end, I think I've figured out why AS took it down. I know, I know, I might be a little slow, being I'm just a lowly ditchdigger and all !!


----------



## Tim L (Jan 8, 2012)

Some just like to flex their "internet muscles" to demonstrate how vigorously they can beat the dead horse, then with their giant intellect they can create the illusion that not only is the horse not dead but he is flourishing and thankful for the beating because now he understands why he needed it.It was for his own good. And there will be much rejoicing.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently said:


> *Tenure*



Yes, that is a problem but, Adjunct hiring seems to be picking up steam and just might save our education system but can be a double edged sword.


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dead Horse Theory*



Tim L said:


> Some just like to flex their "internet muscles" to demonstrate how vigorously they can beat the dead horse, then with their giant intellect they can create the illusion that not only is the horse not dead but he is flourishing and thankful for the beating because now he understands why he needed it.It was for his own good. And there will be much rejoicing.



When you discover that you are riding a dead horse, your
best strategy is to dismount.

However, in our government more advanced strategies are
often employed, such as:

1. Buying a stronger (and more expensive) whip.

2. Changing riders.

3. Appointing a committee to study the horse.

4. Arranging trips to other countries to see how other cultures ride dead horses.

5. Lowering the standards so that dead horses can be included.

6. Reclassifying the dead horse as living-impaired.

7. Hiring outside contractors to ride the dead horse.

8. Harnessing several dead horses together to increase efficiency.

9. Providing additional funding and/or training to
increase dead horse's performance.

10. Doing a productivity study to see if lighter riders
would improve the dead horse's performance.

11. Declaring that as the dead horse does not have to be
fed, it is less costly, carries lower overhead and therefore
contributes substantially more to the bottom line of the economy than
do some live horses.

12. Rewriting the expected performance requirements for all horses.

And of course....

13. Promoting the dead horse to a supervisory position.


----------



## olyman (Jan 9, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> When you discover that you are riding a dead horse, your
> best strategy is to dismount.
> 
> However, in our government more advanced strategies are
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: this AINT a big enough smiley!!! and no 12,,needs to be a professor position!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpapier (Jan 9, 2012)

All this for lack of a simple statement of, "Hey now mister,you're gonna be paying me to cut, split and stack YOUR wood, not to get screwed by you for its burning quality." OP gotta learn to stand up for himself.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 9, 2012)

jpapier said:


> All this for lack of a simple statement of, "Hey now mister,you're gonna be paying me to cut, split and stack YOUR wood, not to get screwed by you for its burning quality." OP gotta learn to stand up for himself.





Did you read the same OP I did? Seems like everybody stood up for themselves fine like.





Mr. HE


----------



## stihl waters (Jan 9, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> When you discover that you are riding a dead horse, your
> best strategy is to dismount.
> 
> However, in our government more advanced strategies are
> ...



Absolutely Classic !!


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 9, 2012)

stihl waters said:


> Absolutely Classic !!




Can't take credit for it...I copied and pasted an email I got from my dad today!! LOL Couldn't get it posted fast enough. When I first read it, I just about dropped my wifes laptop cuz I was laughing at its pertinance to this thread!


----------



## olyman (Jan 10, 2012)

jpapier said:


> All this for lack of a simple statement of, "Hey now mister,you're gonna be paying me to cut, split and stack YOUR wood, not to get screwed by you for its burning quality." OP gotta learn to stand up for himself.



did you read,,in the op,,what the age of the BOY was,,that was getting the screwing from mr more intelligent than anyone else????? [also known as a cutthroat!!] maybe he wasnt as smart as you are.......REREAD,,the WHOLE original OP


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 10, 2012)

shane438 said:


> Don't let the fact he's a cop keep you from calling him on it. He should be honest about it. Hell, I'd call and rat him out for having a garage full of illegal firewood. People like that make it hard for all the good cops.



of all the people i sold firewood to in a 2 year time span - the only person i EVER had trouble collecting money from, was a cop.

he paid in cash the first time, the second delivery i expected the same .
i forget the excuse he gave, (as it was almost 2 years ago) but he made some sort of excuse about why he couldnt even provide a check that night, he said he would have to "mail" me a check...keep in mind this delivery was set up days in advance.

i show up on schedule with the wood, he makes excuses about payment, i give him my address, says he'll send it tomorrow.
over a week goes by (he lives 10 miles away) and still no check. i call him and leave voicemail, no pickup, no returned call. ignored me.
i send an email, he answers the email a couple days later and says "checks in the mail - thanks again" - another week goes by... still no check in the mail. i called him again, no answer, no returned call, i send another email, this time he doesnt respond. another week goes by.. 3 weeks from when i delivered... still no check. more calls/emails, no response. 

check shows up randomly in the mail over a Month after the delivery, *with a postmarked date on it from 3-4 days earlier*... did he not think id see the date on the front of the envelope... ?

the guy obviously lied, several times, then finally sent the money a few days before i got it, after ignoring my phone calls and emails for weeks.


the best part... he emails me the next season asking when id like to set up a delivery.. ignore and deleted. 

ive noticed that when offering a service like this, in general the cops have a different attitude all together. they kind of take the "boss" role in the way they talk to you and tell you what they want, rather than the customer role, if you know what i mean.

me and a friend successfully guessed many cops professions, before meeting them, just based on the way they talk to you over the phone when ordering the wood. their tone of voice, the way they almost interrogate you, many sort of talk down to you like an authority figure, funny stuff.


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 10, 2012)

*Cops...*

My old man always told me that cops have the "God Syndrome". Give someone a badge and a gun and they think they are "god".


----------



## Iron Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, like an idiot I just read this entire thread. :bang: Think I'll go stick a file handle in my neck.


----------



## olyman (Jan 10, 2012)

Iron Mike said:


> Well, like an idiot I just read this entire thread. :bang: Think I'll go stick a file handle in my neck.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dozer Man (Jan 10, 2012)

Iron Mike said:


> Well, like an idiot I just read this entire thread. :bang: Think I'll go stick a file handle in my neck.



It took a heluva turn, huh? More like a "figure 8" LOL. opcorn:

I very much enjoyed the root story though!!!


----------



## promac850 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good God, this is one funny ass thread... :biggrinbounce2:

Well, the first part where, wait... what happened again?


----------

